# Free Giveaway Round 2 Product Mix!



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 22, 2013)

*FREE PRODUCT GIVE AWAY!!!!!!!!! ROUND 2*


*Hello Everyone,

The demand to test our research products has been overwhelming!  Many did not get an opportunity to research our products so we wanted to offer a second round aboulty free.  

All that we ask is that you give us your honest opinion and feedback on product quality, service, packaging, shipping, and overall experience with Blue Sky. 

In this round we will be giving away either 1 chem or 2 peptides listed below of your choice. We will be selecting 3 different board members.
*
*Research Chems 

Anastrozole 1mg per ml x 30ml
Letrozole 2.5mg per ml x 30ml
T4 (Levothyroxine) 400 mcg x 30ml
Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg per ml x 30ml
Ketotifen Fumarate 1 MG (30ml)*

*
Research Peptides
AICAR Ribonuccleotide 
FRAGMENT 176-191 
GnRH (Triptorelin) 
HEXARELIN 
MELANOTAN II 
MGF (Mechano Growth Factor)
PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10 MG
Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG*
*

Please just post in our thread and tell which products you would like to research and why. All we want is honest quality feedback. Also, if you post frequently and in research format we will continue to provide products to extend the period of the Log.  Good Luck to everyone and let the posting begin.


Thank you all for your continued support!
Blue Sky Peptide*


----------



## BigKevKris (Aug 22, 2013)

I would love to do some research with your MT2 and your Hexarelin. I have experience researching both and would love to review your quality first hand.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 22, 2013)

Fragment 176-191


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2013)

Count me in ill do letro or tamoxifen orr mgf gnrh. Id like to test the quality and I'd give an honest review on any of the products I've mentioned


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 22, 2013)

Tomorrow we will make our final selections. 
Any one that we select will receive a PM with details.  

Again we are looking for honest well written log reviews in research format.  We want to hear about the quality of the product you are researching and your overall experience with Blue Sky. 

You will find review threads in the Blue Sky forum or start your own thread it's up to you. 

For members that continue to log reviews about our products and service you may also qualify for additional free research goodies. 

If any one is unclear of what we mean by research format please send me a pm. 

Thank you all for your continued support 
Blue Sky Peptide


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Christsean (Aug 22, 2013)

Bump for Blue Sky


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 23, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 24, 2013)

Blue Sky has made final selections for round 2. 
We have sent all winers a PM. 

If we decide to offer a third round for research testers, we will start a new free product offer thread. 


Thank you all for your support. 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------

